# 2 *** fungi w/pics!



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

not the oyster but the one that looks like expanding foam insulation....what is it


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

seen similar fungi but never this significant...what is it


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow. I have no idea on the first. Would be easy to mistake as an puff gone crazy or just old and staring to break down. I'm with you on the second... if seen this kind before but haven't the slightest. If you feel it its like dehydrated jello - leathery and tough.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

I think the first one is some type of Entoloma....

The second I believe is a type of Tremella...

Without seeing them first hand, I can't be for certain. Do a search on those types and see what comes up. Good luck!


----------

